# Using a BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc for Cyclocross



## Rashadabd

Has anyone used a BMC Granfondo GF02 Disc for cyclocross yet? I would love to hear about how it performed....Thank you in advance for any insight you can offer...
__________________


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Hi Rashadabd.

As of now, the GF02 Disc has not been delivered in the US so I'm not sure you'll be able to get a review quite yet. However, I can tell you that we built the GF02 Disc to be race capable. The geometry is modified from the standard GF02 to be more CX friendly; higher bottom bracket, larger front triangle, etc. I'd consider it a "contemporary cx geometry" as the top tube is still sloping. You also have the ability to run full length housing to keep the mud out as well as removable rack and fender mounts to keep the bike looking clean.

On a personal note, I'll be running the GF02 D instead of my CX01 as soon as I get my hands on one!


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks for the info, it has been really difficult to get info thus far and I would like to make a decision soon so that I can avoid passing on some of the good deals that are out there right now. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me get the facts straight. I am comparing the GF02 to the Cannondale CAADX Disc and the Colnago World Cup (which both have more of a traditional CX geometry). I like the BMC and am willing to give the new geometry a shot, especially if the rumors about how lightweight it is hold true. Can you give me any insight on the weight because I have seen photos that show people getting non-disc versions down to around 16lbs and have heard that the disc option is around 18.8 stock. Some experienced cyclocross racers have suggested that there is no way that a company can build an aluminum disc equipped bike at that weight and price point. Is the weight listed on some sites (sub 19 pounds) close at all or is it more like 20-23lbs (which is where the CAADX and World Cup are)? Feel free to PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Rashadabd

After thinking it over for the better part of a week, I have decided to go with the Specialized Crux Comp Carbon. 

Specialized Bicycle Components

After looking at everything (stiffness, comfort, overall performance, warranty, weight and finding a bike I will enjoy for a long time, etc.), this makes the most sense for me. The frame is only a 1/4 pound heavier than their pro bike and won't hold me back at all. In making this selection, I have decided to pass on disc, which was a tough choice, but I just plan to upgrade to the best canti brakes I can afford over time (which seems to be what many people are doing until hydraulic brakes come out). I will also likely upgrade the wheels at some point (I am looking very hard at Carver carbon tubulars and a couple of Chinese sets), but there is no rush and the stock wheels and components are fine for now will get me out there. I am most likely looking to purchase after the new year to try to get the best price I can and to start races next season. Thank you for the advice and info you provided.


----------



## SJMCS

RiDe_BMC, when will the GF02 Discs be available in the US?


----------



## 88 rex

SJMCS said:


> RiDe_BMC, when will the GF02 Discs be available in the US?


Curious also.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Hi Guys,

Word is that a limited number of these bikes have hit the US and are being shipped to LBSs that had them on order this fall!


----------

